

Get out, Glasshole: Geek kicked out of restaurant for wearing Google Glass - vbv
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/seattle-geek-kicked-restaurant-wearing-google-glass/

======
msantos
He should know that his space ends where the next person's start.

[https://www.facebook.com/NickStarr/posts/781394843146](https://www.facebook.com/NickStarr/posts/781394843146)

